# Population Genetics > Paleogenetics > Paleolithic & Mesolithic >  Denisovan ancestry and population history of early East Asians

## Angela

See:
https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1...995v1.full.pdf

"We present analyses of the genome of a ~34,000-year-old hominin skull cap discovered in the Salkhit Valley in North East Mongolia. We show that this individual was a female member of a modern human population that, following the split between East and West Eurasians, experienced substantial gene flow from West Eurasians. Both she and a 40,000-year-old individual from Tianyuan outside Beijing carried genomic segments of Denisovan ancestry. These segments derive from the same Denisovan admixture event(s) that contributed to present-day mainland Asians but are distinct from the Denisovan DNA segments in present-day Papuans and Aboriginal Australians."


Razib Khan's take on it:
https://www.gnxp.com/WordPress/2020/...ns-and-siberia

----------


## ratchet_fan

So K2b is perhaps from a NE Asian population than a SE Asian ne?

----------

